# Just did the Multishift Firmware update for my Ultegra Di2



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

I know I'm late to the party but I just got the bike built and this was the first thing I wanted to do. Literally plug and play. I set it up for Fast/Limitless of course. Threw on a KMC 10SL Black chain instead of the 7900 directional I planned originally and it shifts better too. I'm runing an 11-28 DuraAce cassette. So far I'm really impressed with the Di2.


----------



## Math's (Jun 25, 2011)

How much did you pay for the update. Where do you live? What is the number of the firmware update?


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I updated my firmware 2 weeks ago and enabled the Multishift function as well. I choose unlimited shifts at standard speed. Works really well when climbing or descending short punchy little hills.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Math's said:


> How much did you pay for the update. Where do you live? What is the number of the firmware update?


I live in Chicago and did it myself.


----------



## ncomina (Sep 6, 2012)

Do you need a special tool for the firmware upgrade? Would any LBS be able to do it?

Thanks


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

You need a PC running Windows XP (Pro or possibly 7. I have XP), It won't work on 8 (yet, at least it didn't for me). Plug and play on XP if you have the Shimano *SMPCE1* to download and upload the Firmware, (retails around $200). Call and ask if the shop has a Di2 certified mechanic and the System Checker ("SMPCE1") to program the multishift.

I can't imagine they would charge more then the cost to do a derailleur adjustment and diagnostic ($30 bucks max) assuming they have the stuff to do it, so call around and ask, or buy the module and charge your friends


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

It works fine in Windows 7 pro.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

will all new Di2 come included with Multishift? Or is it an option?


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

L_Johnny said:


> It works fine in Windows 7 pro.


It doesn't for me. I had vista on My computer, did the upgrade, worked great. installed windows 8, now program doesn't work. 

Not pleased as several items don't work on windows 8.


----------



## HarryV (Oct 24, 2009)

jackmen said:


> It doesn't for me. I had vista on My computer, did the upgrade, worked great. installed windows 8, now program doesn't work.
> 
> Not pleased as several items don't work on windows 8.


Can u right click it and choose to run it in xp mode?


----------



## HarryV (Oct 24, 2009)

Any chance of multishift on DA 7970 di2?


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

No. Not possible.


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

HarryV said:


> Can u right click it and choose to run it in xp mode?


Tried that also Xp, Vista and Windows 7. None of them worked. Windows 8 has been out a while, shimano really needs to update the thing to work in the current version of Microsoft's operating system.


----------



## ncomina (Sep 6, 2012)

Did it at a LBS for £20 (I'm in the UK). Nice to have the multishift option, other than that I can't tell any difference from before.


----------

